# BMW Munich Plant (335d) Closed?



## ace sierra (Dec 12, 2010)

On the BMW website, it states that the Munich plant is closed until January 31. I thought I read somewhere that the d is only produced at this plant, is this correct? I placed my order in mid-December, taking advantage of the $1500 holiday credit and $3500 eco credit with 0.9% financing. However, not it looks like the start of production on my car is not going to happen until at least the beginning of February. With an 8-10 week delivery time to the west coast, I am afraid that my 90-day lock on financing will expire (4/4/11).

So, does anyone have any experience with special orders, and their financing? This can't be a unique situation...if your deal is only good for 90 days, but then they close the factory for 6 weeks, how can buyers possibly get their car built and delivered within the finance lock period? My CA is useless, only saying "I hope/think it will be delivered in time", but has not stated whether or not the deal would change, or what they would do in the event it's delivered after April 4th. 

I guess this all depends on whether or not the Munich plant is the only one making d's. If not, then I guess it is possible another plant starts production soon...but I ordered mid-December, and have still yet to receive my production number. It's pretty ridiculous IMO to take up to 4 months for an order to be delivered...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

Not true, my d was in the paint shop on Jan 6. My guess is that the plant tours are closed until Jan 31.
If you ordered in mid-Dec there is no way it will arrive after April 4 unless your CA screwed up the order (my situation).


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

HU99,

You still haven't got your car yet????:dunno:

What's the hold up? Did it sink on the ship at seas? Stuck in a snow storm?


----------



## ace sierra (Dec 12, 2010)

Hu99 said:


> Not true, my d was in the paint shop on Jan 6. My guess is that the plant tours are closed until Jan 31.
> If you ordered in mid-Dec there is no way it will arrive after April 4 unless your CA screwed up the order (my situation).


LOL, you said it though..."unless your CA screwed up". That pretty much sums up my opinion. Technically, I don't think the order is screwed up, but is it typical to take over 6 weeks for an order to get into production? Looking back at my paperwork, it looks like we placed the order on December 4, and it's January 17 today, and still no production number...

So, would you advise me to just chill out and see what happens? I just don't want to be in a situation where the car arrives, but late, and then they turn around and say "sorry, we can't offer that deal anymore". I'd rather make them tell me yes or no to me getting the same deal. If they can't guarantee the same deal, then I'd rather not be in that situation...right now, it's just "we think it will get here in time". But then again, I don't want to come across as some impatient douche who keeps nagging them. They sell cars all the time, and I'm sure the vast majority of them go smoothly, without issue...


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> HU99,
> 
> You still haven't got your car yet????:dunno:
> 
> What's the hold up? Did it sink on the ship at seas? Stuck in a snow storm?


Nope, still no magnificent d to park in my driveway. The Christmas shutdown put me further back still. I still have until early Feb to wait for a car that was ordered Aug 27!!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

ace sierra said:


> LOL, you said it though..."unless your CA screwed up". That pretty much sums up my opinion. Technically, I don't think the order is screwed up, but is it typical to take over 6 weeks for an order to get into production? Looking back at my paperwork, it looks like we placed the order on December 4, and it's January 17 today, and still no production number...
> 
> So, would you advise me to just chill out and see what happens? I just don't want to be in a situation where the car arrives, but late, and then they turn around and say "sorry, we can't offer that deal anymore". I'd rather make them tell me yes or no to me getting the same deal. If they can't guarantee the same deal, then I'd rather not be in that situation...right now, it's just "we think it will get here in time". But then again, I don't want to come across as some impatient douche who keeps nagging them. They sell cars all the time, and I'm sure the vast majority of them go smoothly, without issue...


Ace, I think a deal is a deal, if you signed an agreement. At least that is what I was told last year. I ordered around Aug-Sep and car was delivered end of Nov.


----------

